# Marathin in Pfronten am 20.6. wer ist dabei??



## Trailhunterer (8. Juni 2009)

Also die Ritchey challange geht weiter.

Der Tegernseer war mal wider erste Sahne.

Nun steht in knapp 2 Wochen der Pfrontener Marathon an.

Wer ist denn dort dabei, und ist nicht erst 30 minuten vor dem Startschuss vor Ort ????.

Lg

Trailhunterer


----------



## zauberer# (8. Juni 2009)

so ungefähr um 8:30 möcht ich da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunterer (8. Juni 2009)

und was fährste ???

ich gehe von der Langdistanz aus, oder ??


----------



## zauberer# (8. Juni 2009)

ja, 9:30 ist Start zur langen Runde


----------



## Trailhunterer (8. Juni 2009)

oh schade, hab dieses jahr auf die mittlere umgemeldet um mit einem spetzl fahren zu können.
wehe der macht einen rückzieher.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (8. Juni 2009)

@ trailhunterer

mal schaun, was aus meinen 10 Minuten Vorsprung aus 2007 wird? 
Bin auf der Mitteldistanz gemeldet.


----------



## Trailhunterer (8. Juni 2009)

oh das freut mich zu hören, dann bin ich zumindest schon mal nicht alleine unterwegs.


----------



## rboncube (8. Juni 2009)

Bin auch dabei. Mittelstrecke. Und heuer möchte ich nicht erst um 11 Uhr in Pfronten ankommen. Letztes Jahr war der Wurm drin. Zuerst was daheim vergessen, umgedreht. Dann hatt´s Auto gesponnen und zu allem überfluß dann auch noch verfahren. Fast von ganz hinten gestartet

@ Fusion-Racer

heuer aber mit geeigneter Übersetzung. Sonst wird´s am Breitenberg wieder zäh.

Gruß René


----------



## Fusion-Racer (9. Juni 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> @ Fusion-Racer
> 
> heuer aber mit geeigneter Übersetzung. Sonst wird´s am Breitenberg wieder zäh.
> 
> Gruß René



das kleine 22er Blatt is montiert, daran sollte es dieses Jahr eig. nimma scheitern. Jetzt muss ich nur schauen, dass ich ohne Krämpfe durch die Schiebpassage nach dem Edelsberg komm


----------



## HaRa (9. Juni 2009)

...bin auch am Start. Aber ohne große Ansprüche, da das Training bei mir die letzten Wochen eher schlecht wie recht läuft. Werd mich mal an der Mitteldistanz versuchen...


----------



## biking_willi (9. Juni 2009)

Jau bin auch dabei!! Fahre das erste mal in Pfronten.
Mal sehen wie es läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumpi79 (10. Juni 2009)

Hätte auch Interesse, allerdings kann ich die Strecke nicht einschätzen  Bin am letzten Wochenende den Tegernseer mitgefahren. Dies war mein erster Marathon und es hat riesig Spass gemacht 
Bin die Strecke A gefahren mit 40 km/800 hm (1:49 h)...
War fürs erste Rennen super zufrieden und habe mir die Kräfte gut eingeteilt.
Allerdings kann ich es bei dem hier nur sehr schwer einschätzen...26 km haben hier schon 940 hm...und die 53 km mit 1900 werden wohl ein wenig zu gewagt sein oder


----------



## Augustiner1328 (11. Juni 2009)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> das kleine 22er Blatt is montiert, daran sollte es dieses Jahr eig. nimma scheitern. Jetzt muss ich nur schauen, dass ich ohne Krämpfe durch die Schiebpassage nach dem Edelsberg komm



die wird dieses jahr nicht drin sein die war letztes jahr wegen holzarbeiten auf dem weg drin....wenn du dieses teil durcvh den wald meinst bergab....

bin leider nicht dabei fahre bei der transe germania mit ,aber der trailhunterer fährt ja... hau rein


----------



## rboncube (11. Juni 2009)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> die wird dieses jahr nicht drin sein die war letztes jahr wegen holzarbeiten auf dem weg drin....wenn du dieses teil durcvh den wald meinst bergab....
> 
> bin leider nicht dabei fahre bei der transe germania mit ,aber der trailhunterer fährt ja... hau rein




Schiebepassage bergab vom Edelsberg? War letztes Jahr echt sch...
Hatte danach, wie nach jeder Schiebepassage?, auch Krämpfe.
Aber wenn heuer alles fahrbar ist, geht was

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Fusion-Racer (11. Juni 2009)

Ja das is ma ne gute Nachricht.
Dann kann mans ja gleich bergab richtig knallen lassen


----------



## Augustiner1328 (11. Juni 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Schiebepassage bergab vom Edelsberg? War letztes Jahr echt sch...
> Hatte danach, wie nach jeder Schiebepassage?, auch Krämpfe.
> Aber wenn heuer alles fahrbar ist, geht was
> 
> Gruß Rene´



frag doch mal bei der orga nach ich kanns nicht genau sagen


----------



## Trailhunterer (11. Juni 2009)

ist doch egal, hauptsache es geht obi und dann wieder auffi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrick84 (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin in Pfronten über die lange Distanz am Start, mal schauen wie es läuft.

mfg Patrick


----------



## captain hook (11. Juni 2009)

Lumpi79 schrieb:


> Hätte auch Interesse, allerdings kann ich die Strecke nicht einschätzen  Bin am letzten Wochenende den Tegernseer mitgefahren. Dies war mein erster Marathon und es hat riesig Spass gemacht
> Bin die Strecke A gefahren mit 40 km/800 hm (1:49 h)...
> War fürs erste Rennen super zufrieden und habe mir die Kräfte gut eingeteilt.
> Allerdings kann ich es bei dem hier nur sehr schwer einschätzen...26 km haben hier schon 940 hm...und die 53 km mit 1900 werden wohl ein wenig zu gewagt sein oder



bei kurz- und bei mittelstrecke fährt man über die "angenehme" seite des breitenberg. die zieht sich zwar irgendwie, ist aber lange nicht so steil und tiefschottrig wie die auffahrt die die langstrecke als ersten berg genießen darf. in meiner erinnerung hat sich der breitenberg aus dieser richtung (die langstrecke hat den als schlussanstieg im programm) rel. problemlos gefahren. guter untergrund, nicht zu steil und gute stimmung 

die steile abfahrt vom breitenberg ins ziel haben dann alle im programm. da sollte man dann schon schotterabfahrtsfest sein. dafür, dass der schotter daoben nämlich rel. lose ist, ist die strecke ganz schön steil  nachdem man das stück oben am berg bewältigt hat, geht es dann weiter rel tiefschottrig in serpentinen weiter bin ins ziel.


----------



## Lumpi79 (11. Juni 2009)

captain hook schrieb:


> bei kurz- und bei mittelstrecke fährt man über die "angenehme" seite des breitenberg. die zieht sich zwar irgendwie, ist aber lange nicht so steil und tiefschottrig wie die auffahrt die die langstrecke als ersten berg genießen darf. in meiner erinnerung hat sich der breitenberg aus dieser richtung (die langstrecke hat den als schlussanstieg im programm) rel. problemlos gefahren. guter untergrund, nicht zu steil und gute stimmung
> 
> die steile abfahrt vom breitenberg ins ziel haben dann alle im programm. da sollte man dann schon schotterabfahrtsfest sein. dafür, dass der schotter daoben nämlich rel. lose ist, ist die strecke ganz schön steil  nachdem man das stück oben am berg bewältigt hat, geht es dann weiter rel tiefschottrig in serpentinen weiter bin ins ziel.



Erst einmal Danke für die Antwort  Du meinst die Mittelstrecke wäre auch ok für Einsteiger? Bist du schon einmal den Tegernseer gefahren? Mit Strecke A kam ich gut zurecht!


----------



## Augustiner1328 (11. Juni 2009)

Lumpi79 schrieb:


> Erst einmal Danke für die Antwort  Du meinst die Mittelstrecke wäre auch ok für Einsteiger? Bist du schon einmal den Tegernseer gefahren? Mit Strecke A kam ich gut zurecht!



nicht zuvergleichen A strecke tegernsee ist kindergeburtstag gegen mittelstrecke pfronten allein die abfahrt himmelreich ist richtig anspruchsvoll...der anstieg zur kappeler alm ist auch recht knackig und wenn hintem im breitenberg die sonne steht brennt es dir das hirn raus... mein tip fahr kurz 


die abfahrt himmelreich
http://www.blackeyeusa.com/video/events/pfronten_mtb2.mov


----------



## captain hook (11. Juni 2009)

die abfahrt vom himmelreich... also ich bin echt mal ein technischer tiefflieger. ) und ich hab mir letztes jahr auch ganz böse sorgen gemacht, ob ich diesen streckenteil überhaupt lebend überstehen werde. im rennen selber hab ich dann gewartet und gewartet und gewartet und es kam da nichts, wo ich angst um mein leben hätte haben müssen. immer schön die kontrolle behalten und nicht blindlings laufen lassen und sich dann wundern, dass das ganze auf einmal aus dem runder läuft, weil man es nicht mehr einfangen kann. klar auch, dass ich sowieso immer ne völlig defensive reifenwahl treffe. nn in 2.25.  (jetzt lachen sich alle tot, aber ansonsten komm ich auf diesem rollschotterkram echtmal garnicht zurecht)

insgesamt kann man glaube ich festhalten, dass pfronten im vergleich zu den meisten anderen rennen schon zu den steileren marathons gehört. sowohl in den anstiegen, als auch in den abfahrten. 

da es bei den meisten ja eher ne konditionelle frage ist als die, ob sie eine abfahrt meistern, würde ich sagen, dass pfronten für einen ersten versuch eine längere strecke zu fahren eher eine der härteren prüfungen ist.

heiß war es letztes jahr, das stimmt.  war ich froh, dass ich am breitenberg ne flasche gereicht bekam!


----------



## rboncube (11. Juni 2009)

Warum soll sich jemand schlapp lachen. 2,25 NN ist auf dieser Strecke vorne ok. Bin letztes Jahr NN vorne und RaRa hinten gefahren und dies war ne gute Wahl. Heuer fahr ich vorne und hinten den Rocket Ron in 2,25 mit 2,2 Bar. Mal sehen wie er sich auf Schotter schlägt.

Gruß René


----------



## Lumpi79 (11. Juni 2009)

Danke für eure Meinungen und das Video 
Werd es mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen....evtl. dann doch nur kurz


----------



## slatanic (12. Juni 2009)

Moin

will dieses Jahr das es erste mal in Pfronten starten und die Langstrecke in Angriff nehmen,,,,,
Geh ich recht davon aus das der erste Anstieg zum Breitenberg im Durchschnitt zwischen 10-15% liegt, muß ja wissen worauf ich mich da einlasse da ich ne längere Anreise hab 
An den Verplegungsstellen wird es wohl komplette Trinkflaschen geben und nicht nur 0,2l Becher die nur halb gefüllt sind?
Ist leider bei einigen Marathons der Fall


----------



## rboncube (12. Juni 2009)

slatanic schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> will dieses Jahr das es erste mal in Pfronten starten und die Langstrecke in Angriff nehmen,,,,,
> Geh ich recht davon aus das der erste Anstieg zum Breitenberg im Durchschnitt zwischen 10-15% liegt, muß ja wissen worauf ich mich da einlasse da ich ne längere Anreise hab
> ...



Kenn die Seite vom Berg nur vom runter fahren. Ist aber schon sehr steil und teilweise ziemlich loser Schotter. Denke das letzte Stück vor dem Gipfel ist am heftigsten.
Die letzten Jahre gab es nur Trinkbecher oder man ließ sich seine eigene Flaschen auffüllen. Das dauert aber manchmal ziemlich lange. Wäre schön wenn es heuer Trinkflaschen gäbe, glaub ich aber nicht.

Gruß René


----------



## captain hook (12. Juni 2009)

slatanic schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> will dieses Jahr das es erste mal in Pfronten starten und die Langstrecke in Angriff nehmen,,,,,
> Geh ich recht davon aus das der erste Anstieg zum Breitenberg im Durchschnitt zwischen 10-15% liegt, muß ja wissen worauf ich mich da einlasse da ich ne längere Anreise hab
> ...




der erste anstieg ist steil... sehr steil! besonders oben. und loser schotter. ich fahre wirklich gerne und ich denke auch nicht ganz schlecht bergauf, aber das war def. eine herrausforderung. im oberern teil sind das auch keine spitzen mehr, da ist "steil" dann der dauerzustand. da der berg auch unten schon nicht gerade flach ansteigt, kommt dazu, dass man da oben schon nen bischen angeschlagen ist. 

flaschen... hmmm... ich hab am letzten berg eine bekommen, wie es weiter hinten war (lag da glaube ich auf 12 oder so) weis ich nicht. allerdings nicht an einer verpflegungsstelle, sonder da rannte einer den berg hoch, der nen sack voll flaschen mit sich rumgetragen hat und jedem der vorbeikam eine reichte. (perfekter service!)

ausserdem sind halb volle becher immer noch besser als ganz volle, weil in voller fahrt kann man aus nem ganz vollen becher eh nicht trinken, den halb vollen kannst du aber oben zudrücken und schüttest dir dann wenigstens nicht den kompletten inhalt übers trikot.  wenn schon becher wären natürlich halb volle 0,4l becher besser als halb volle 0,2l becher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensL (12. Juni 2009)

Bin ebenfalls zum ersten Mal dabei, auf der Langstrecke.

Man braucht ja eine Herausforderung zum (Renn-) Saisonstart nach 11monatiger Pause 

Bis nächsten Samstag!

EPIC


----------



## slatanic (13. Juni 2009)

Supi Danke

klar volle Becher sind auch nix,aus nem Becher kannste bei hohem Puls eh nich richtig trinken,,,,,,werd mir wohl den Engel mit dem Sack voller Flaschen anlachen

Na das hört sich ja richtig deftig an,bin vor jahren mal nen 20% 3KM in Imst gefahren,,,,,,,aber danach mußt ich auch keine 60KM mehr fahren und die werden wohl auch nich einfach werden

aber ich freu mich drauf
ideale Vorbereitung für Frammersbach der is ne Woche später,,,,,,

also sehen uns am Start

Gruß


----------



## Kooni81 (14. Juni 2009)

Bin heute die Strecke teilweise nochmal abgefahren. 
Nordseitig den Breitenberg rauf ist bis zur ersten Lifthütte definitiv angenehmer als hinten rauf.Bei den steilen Stücken schiebt man eh besser rauf, wenn man nur auf ankommen fährt. 
Nach dem Hochalphaus sind es mal 28%!

Richtig interessant wird es dann eh den Breitenberg Südseitig rauf, wenn es so Wetter wie heute hat. Das wird dann ne Hitzeschlacht. Hatte heute mal über 30° auf dem Tacho, puhhh.
Und der Schotter war auch derbst lose! So ein kleiner Schauer am Vortag wär nicht schlecht.

Werd auf jedenfall nur mit 2Bar Reifendruck fahren! 2,5 waren heut echt zuviel.

Gruß

Kooni


----------



## rboncube (14. Juni 2009)

Kooni81 schrieb:


> Richtig interessant wird es dann eh den Breitenberg Südseitig rauf, wenn es so Wetter wie heute hat. Das wird dann ne Hitzeschlacht. Hatte heute mal über 30° auf dem Tacho, puhhh.
> Und der Schotter war auch derbst lose! So ein kleiner Schauer am Vortag wär nicht schlecht.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Auja, das ist mein Wetter. 2006 warens über 35°, auf meiner Polar hats sogar 38° angezeigt. War geil

Gruß René


----------



## Emil.Bloodfist (15. Juni 2009)

Bin auch auf der Mittelstrecke dabei....


Bin gestern alle Anstiege (und natürlich Abfahrten) nochmal abgefahren, sind allesamt bis auf die Nordauffahrt vom Breitenberg (oben sehr viel loser Schotter) und an der Kappeler Alm nach dem Schiebestück (ebenfalls tiefer Schotter und extrem steil bergab) gut zu fahren. Am Breitenberg sollte man auch bei der Abfahrt Richtung Talstation aufpassen, die erste Kurve nach der Bergstation hängt ganz gemein nach aussen und es liegen Tonnen von Schotter rum....  Die Abfahrt vom Himmelreich sieht eigentlich auch ganz gut aus, da ist zwischenzeitlich sowas wie eine zweite Spur entstanden allerdings muss man auf die großen Steine aufpassen die immer mal wieder im Weg liegen.......


----------



## Interessierter (15. Juni 2009)

Da ich mich erst kurzfristig entscheiden kann, ob ich mitfahre und ich doch eine längere Anfahrt hätte: gibt es auf der Langstrecke in Teilnehmerlimit? Habe auf der Homepage nichts gesehen.

Zudem für die Locals: wie ist denn die A7 ab Ulm, kann es da an einem Samstag Morgen verkehrtechnisch Probleme geben? Gerade so am Autobahnende dann.


----------



## PST (16. Juni 2009)

Hi Interessierter,

ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass es letztes Jahr nicht 
möglich war und so auf der Web-Seite stand.

Schreib doch einfach dem Veranstalter eine Mail ob du dich Vorort noch für die 
lange Strecke anmelden kannst: info(at)pfronten.de

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## Fast_Hai (16. Juni 2009)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage, 
bin das erste Mal in Pfronten dabei und laut wetter.com ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass es eine Regenschlacht wird. Auf der Homepage ist aber nicht von irgendwelchen Duschmöglichkeiten die die Rede. Ich hoffe da gibt's was und wenn ja weiß einer wo?

Danke vorab und ein spaßiges Rennen!
Manne


----------



## pug304 (16. Juni 2009)

Interessierter schrieb:


> Da ich mich erst kurzfristig entscheiden kann, ob ich mitfahre und ich doch eine längere Anfahrt hätte: gibt es auf der Langstrecke in Teilnehmerlimit? Habe auf der Homepage nichts gesehen.
> 
> Zudem für die Locals: wie ist denn die A7 ab Ulm, kann es da an einem Samstag Morgen verkehrtechnisch Probleme geben? Gerade so am Autobahnende dann.



A7 Ulm Richtung Süden macht eigentlich nur Probleme an typischen Ferienbeginn-Tagen, tw. auch wenn grosse Ansturm auf die Berge ist (zB Skifahren bei Sonne pur). An einem normalen Wochenend-Tag ist lockeres Rollen angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunterer (16. Juni 2009)

abwarten, wenn man so alles glaubt was im wetterbericht über 2 tage hinausgeht.
da hätte wir beim tegernseer neoprenanzüge anziehen müssen.
und was war. bestes sonnenscheinwetter.


----------



## allgeier (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo Marathonisten,

ich bin am Samstag bei schönstem Wetter die Mittelstrecke komplett gefahren. Wollte wissen was mich erwartet, bei meinem ersten MB-Marathon.
Ich hoffe nur, dass das Wetter am Samstag nicht so wird wie vorhergesagt.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Abfahrt zum Himmelreich, den ein oder anderen sehr herausfordert, wenn es total nass wird.
Ein Vorteil hätte es evtl. beim Anstieg zum Breitenberg . Die Sonne hat am Samstag bei Aufstieg meine letzten Reserven rausgebrannt und ich war nicht er einzige ;-).
Wir lassen uns überraschen. Ich freue mich auf jedenfall schon sehr und hoffe das außer mir noch viele Andere dabei sind, die zwar mit Ehrgeiz dabei sind, aber dennoch den Spaß an der ganzen Sache nicht vergessen.
Ich wünsche allen einen schönen Wettbewerb und unfallfreie Fahrt.
Wir sehen uns nach einigen Stunden (4??) im Festzelt beim Pasta essen .
Viel Erfolg!

Grüße aus Kempten
allgeier


----------



## ragazza (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute

Welches Ross würdet ihr für die Langdistanz nehmen,wenns um die Zeit geht, Fully oder Hardtail ?


----------



## Emil.Bloodfist (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

würde an Deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall das Hardtail nehmen, bei den vielen Anstigen eindeutig die bessere Wahl...

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Trailhunterer (16. Juni 2009)

also ich nehm das fully, weils leichter ist, als das HT


----------



## Pommfritz (16. Juni 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> also ich nehm das fully, weils leichter ist, als das HT



in dem Fall würde ich das auch machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fast_Hai (17. Juni 2009)

Welche Reifen nehme Ihr am Samstag bei (voraussichtlich) Regen und dem tiefen Schotter?
Vorne und Hinten RR in 2.25 oder lieber auf Nummer sicher und vorne NN 2.25 und hintern RR 2.25?

Gruss
M

http://www.svm-radsport.de/mtb/


----------



## aka (17. Juni 2009)

Ist eigentlich Geschmackssache, oder? Am VR bevorzuge ich auch bei guten Wetter einen griffigen Reifen, bei mir ein Nokian NBX. Zum Nobby Nic kann ich nichts sagen.
Den Edelsberg runter ist man ja recht zuegig unterwegs (78kmh, und war nicht der Schnellste...)


----------



## Augustiner1328 (17. Juni 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> abwarten, wenn man so alles glaubt was im wetterbericht über 2 tage hinausgeht.
> da hätte wir beim tegernseer neoprenanzüge anziehen müssen.
> und was war. bestes sonnenscheinwetter.



hol du dir mal deine feuchtigkeitsmaske ab ich hab meine schon gekriegt deswegen hoff ich mal ,dass ich bei der transe germania 7 tage trockenes wetter habe....

und wenns nass ist rollt der pfrontener schotter nimmer so arg


----------



## Trailhunterer (17. Juni 2009)

o.k., dafür habe ich von letzten fr-so den gap-raum unsicher gemacht.

viel spass, trockenes wetter und vor allem hals, rahmen, gabel und beinbruch 

am samstag hat es nicht zu regnen, dafür hat es dann bestimmt 15-18 grad, also kampftemperaturen


----------



## Augustiner1328 (17. Juni 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> o.k., dafür habe ich von letzten fr-so den gap-raum unsicher gemacht.



wo hast du dich denn rumgetrieben war sa auf der wettersteinrunde unterwegs und so nach o-gau zum eisessen


----------



## GiselaMakowski (17. Juni 2009)

Fährt zufällig jemand ab München od Umkreis München nach Pfronten? Suche Mfg.


----------



## Trailhunterer (18. Juni 2009)

fr. Dirstentrittkreuzrunde ( das beste was es im grossraum GAP gibt )
sa. Marathonrunde von 2008 + Reintalangerhütte
so. grosse Karwendelrunde ab der Wanktalstation.

3 geniale Tage


----------



## Emil.Bloodfist (18. Juni 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> fr. Dirstentrittkreuzrunde ( das beste was es im grossraum GAP gibt )
> sa. Marathonrunde von 2008 + Reintalangerhütte
> so. grosse Karwendelrunde ab der Wanktalstation.
> 
> 3 geniale Tage



Da haste aber auch nichts ausgelassen....


----------



## scooter_werner (18. Juni 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> fr. Dirstentrittkreuzrunde ( das beste was es im grossraum GAP gibt )..



Ha! Das bin ich am Samstag auch gefahren und dann gleich noch auf der anderen Talseite rauf zur Haiminger Alm. Zwei heftige Auffahrten, aber dafür zwei geniale Downhills - ein Traum! 

Euch viel Spaß am Samstag! Ich werde derweil in München im Kreis fahren 

Werner


----------



## Trailhunterer (18. Juni 2009)

bei dem wetter musste das sein.

uns allen beim pfrontener und euch im oly-park wünsche ich bestes bikewetter und keine stürze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunterer (21. Juni 2009)

so, wie ergings denn euch.

war ja ne ganz fiese kalte dusche für die mitteldistanzler nach dem edelsberg, zumindest für die, die ne std. und länger auf den edelsberg gebraucht haben

sonst war mal wieder alles klasse, vor allem die trommler


----------



## ragazza (21. Juni 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> so, wie ergings denn euch.
> 
> war ja ne ganz fiese kalte dusche für die mitteldistanzler nach dem edelsberg, zumindest für die, die ne std. und länger auf den edelsberg gebraucht haben
> 
> sonst war mal wieder alles klasse, vor allem die trommler



War echt klasse,das Wetter hatte ein Einsehen und ich konnte die Extrem-Strecke kpl. trocken durchfahren,ein Riesenspaß.Aber der letzte Breitenberganstieg hat zuletzt schon ein bisschen weh getan.Vor allem wenn man wie ich ein 150mm-Fully hochschleppt.Konnte dafür aber bergab punkten und in 4h 29 ankommen.Ohne Sturz und ohne Pannen,toller Tag.


----------



## Patrick84 (21. Juni 2009)

Ich war auch auf der Extrem-Strecke unterwegs und es ging bei mir irgendwie ganz schön zaach. War auch nicht so richtig fit und hab dann 4:42 std gebraucht. Da liefs am Tegernsee trotz bösem Muskelkater vom Vortag schon viel besser. Aber naja, ich freu mich schon auf nächste Woche auf Kirchberg, das wird vom runterfahren her wenigstens mal etwas anderes 

mfg Patrick


----------



## rboncube (21. Juni 2009)

Ja, hat mal wieder voll Spaß gemacht. Trotz des schlechten Wetters. Aber langsam gewöhnt man sich daran. Von den letzten vier Rennen waren drei bei Regen.
Stimmung im Fahrerfeld war sehr entspannt. Hab kein einziges mal ein böses Wort gehört, wie es bei anderen Rennen schon öfters vorkam. Die Strecke war gut fahrbar, auch im Himmelreich. Hab mich aber trotzdem mal hingeschmissen, war aber selber Schuld Und dieser verd.....  Breitenberg wird wohl nie mein Freund. Wie die Jahre davor waren die letzten 200 Höhenmeter die Hölle. Auf einen Schlag war der Akku leer, keine Ahnung warum.
Trotzdem 12 Minuten schneller als letztesmal, obwohl die Strecke, so wie ich meine schon etwas langsamer war.
Insgesamt wars eine tolle, top organisierte Veranstaltung auf die ich mich jedes Jahr wieder freue.

Achja, hoffe das sich die Kühe wieder eingekriegt haben. Die ham ja voll am Rad gedreht. Hoffe für die Veranstalter das nichts passiert ist und sie keinen Ärger bekommen.


Gruß René


----------



## Fast_Hai (21. Juni 2009)

War das erste mal dabei und kann nur sagen "Was ein Rennen!". 
Mich hat's auf der Abfahrt vom Edelsberg komplett eingeregnet und ich bin da halb im Blindflug runter. Hab gehört weiter oben hat's sogar gehagelt....
Kurzzeitig haben die Hände die Bremsen nicht so bedient wie ich es gern hätte, aber 
bei 5 Grad auch kein wunder 

Hab danach gefühlte 10 kg mehr den Berg hochschleppen dürfen. Wenigstens
wars dann in der Himelreichabfahrt recht lustig. Klasse Abfahrt!

Diese Saison (der "Sommer") scheint ja tendentiel eher verregnet und kalt zu sein.

Ich als schön Wetterfahrer freue mich jetzt schon die Strecke nächstest Jahr bei Sonnenschein in Angriff zu nehmen und meine 3:26 h von diesem Jahr zu knacken. 
Danke an die Trommler und die vielen tapferen Helfer die ebenfalls dem Regen getrotzt haben.

Auf zum zum nächsten Event!!

Gruss
Manfred


----------



## slatanic (21. Juni 2009)

hi

war auch das erstemal dabei und gleich die 70iger in angriff genommen,
gott sei dank war die vom regen größtenteils verschont,,,, 

war en super event,klasse strecke,geile downhills,hübsche u besonders schnelle mädels auf der strecke 

klasse war auch die mucke am edelsberg die durch die ganze schlucht gehallt hat,bin mit rammstein u billy talent hoch gekurbelt 
u natürlich großes kompliment an die trommler 

bin nächstes jahr auf alle fälle wieder dabei,trotz langer anreise

gruß aus dem ODW

kette rechts u auf nach frammersbach


----------



## nimmersatt (21. Juni 2009)

in bescheidenem Umfang und mit Lücken hab ich ein paar brauchbare Bilder - Anfragen gerne aber ich bin langsam... 
(meine Speicherkarten waren dann bei der 53km Rund so bei 3h30 voll)


----------



## Silberrücken (21. Juni 2009)

Wann sind die Ergebnisse online?


----------



## endrase (21. Juni 2009)

die ergebnisse sind schon seit stunden online .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufziege (22. Juni 2009)

Also Glückwunsch an alle Marathonstreckler die durchgefahren sind. Ich hatte leider das Pech, dass ich der Wettervorhersage bei wetteronline.de am Samstagmorgen noch geglaubt habe, und deshalb nur die "leichte" Regenjacke mitgenommen habe. Das Ergebnis: Bereits nach 1 km Abfahrt komplett durchnässt, nur der Oberkörper relativ trocken dank Jacke, aber was hilfts, wenn die Schuhe, Kopftuch, Handschuhe  nass sind und entsprechend auch plötzlich alles auskühlt.....  ans Durchfahren war nicht mehr zu denken...   Das nächste mal kommt die ganze Regenausrüstung mit.... 
Gruß noch an das nette Mädel mit der Nummer 1005, mit der ich bei der Auffahrt noch nen netten Small-Talk hatte   ds war noch das Positive, das ich in Erinnerung habe...
Und: beim erreichen der 1. Hütte lief AC/DC - It´s a long way to the top!!!!!! wie treffend!!!!


----------



## Trailhunterer (22. Juni 2009)

die regenkombi bringt dir doch auch nichts, wenn du ständig am an und ausziehen bist.

der kuhmist fliegt dir auch so um die ohren.

da hilt nur eins, schneller runterfahren, dann biste auch schneller beim wärmenden bergauffahren

o.k., manchmal helfen auch warme gedanken und der zu erwartende glückshormonschub im Ziel.

wenn man weiss, das es allen anderen auf der mittelstrecke ähnlich ging wie dir ( so auch mir ), ist geteiltes leid besser zu ertragen.


----------



## rboncube (22. Juni 2009)

Bin kurz gefahren und hatte die Regenjacke und Knielinge in der Trikottasche. Aber im Rennen wegen solcher Kleinigkeiten anzuhalten?Niemals!!!!
Aber saukalt wars schon


Gruß René


----------



## ragazza (22. Juni 2009)

Bergaufziege schrieb:


> Also Glückwunsch an alle Marathonstreckler die durchgefahren sind. Ich hatte leider das Pech, dass ich der Wettervorhersage bei wetteronline.de am Samstagmorgen noch geglaubt habe, und deshalb nur die "leichte" Regenjacke mitgenommen habe. Das Ergebnis: Bereits nach 1 km Abfahrt komplett durchnässt, nur der Oberkörper relativ trocken dank Jacke, aber was hilfts, wenn die Schuhe, Kopftuch, Handschuhe  nass sind und entsprechend auch plötzlich alles auskühlt.....  ans Durchfahren war nicht mehr zu denken...   Das nächste mal kommt die ganze Regenausrüstung mit....
> Gruß noch an das nette Mädel mit der Nummer 1005, mit der ich bei der Auffahrt noch nen netten Small-Talk hatte   ds war noch das Positive, das ich in Erinnerung habe...
> Und: beim erreichen der 1. Hütte lief AC/DC - It´s a long way to the top!!!!!! wie treffend!!!!



 Lass den ganzen Krempel zu Hause und fahr schneller,das ist alles was hilft,denn selbst die beste Regenkleidung lässt bald durch und ist dir hinderlich,wichtig ist,daß du winddichte Sachen trägst,gute Windstopperunterzieher,damit dich der Wind nicht in Stücke schneidet.In Garmisch vor zwei Wochen musste ich 2,5 von 5 h im Platzregen fahren,da freut man sich auf den nächsten Anstieg,aber das ist kein Grund abzubrechen.Viel Spass und vor allem Sonne beim nächsten Versuch


----------



## naishy (23. Juni 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Bin kurz gefahren und hatte die Regenjacke und Knielinge in der Trikottasche. Aber im Rennen wegen solcher Kleinigkeiten anzuhalten?Niemals!!!!
> Aber saukalt wars schon
> 
> 
> Gruß René


 

Auf der Kurzstrecke war's von obenher ja Gott sei Dank trocken.


----------



## DJEpic (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich war das erste mal in Pfronten (53km Runde) mit dabei. War auch meine erste "Tour" mit knapp 2000 hm.
Am Edelsberg hab ich mir auch gleich mal richtig Zeit genommen, um den schönen Hagelschauer mit zu nehmen. Hatte auch nur eine Regenjacke an, aber ich war eh schon sacknass geschwitzt, von daher wars Wurscht. Auf der Abfahrt wars ums Hirn rum schon heftig kalt, der Rist ging so.
Ab Himmelreich hatte ich keine hintere Bremse mehr. Das fand ich nicht unbedingt prickelnd, denn ich wusste ja nicht was mich noch so erwartet.
Trotz Allem mein Fazit:
- saugeile Veranstaltung, gut organisiert
- Wetter hatte ich alles, Sonne, Regen, Hagel..., aber ich mag Schlamm
- Zuschauer und Helfer spitze
- nette "Mitfahrer und Schieber"
- klasse Runde mit sehr geilen Abfahrten
- stärkeres Fahrerfeld wie Tegernsee
....und das wichtigste ich bin durchgekommen und es hat Spass gemacht. Zeit war zwar nicht so toll, aber egal, vor allem wenn man sieht, dass doch knapp 80 Teilnehmer ausgestiegen sind.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunterer (23. Juni 2009)

klasse DJEpic, 
das ist die richtige Einstellung.

das war doch die richtige veranstaltung um während des rennens auch mal mit sich selbst hadern zu können, und dem inneren schweinehund paroli zu biete.


----------



## aka (23. Juni 2009)

Auf der Langstrecke hatte man Glueck mit dem Wetter.
Kurz vor Start hat der Regen aufgehoert und am Ende oben auf dem Breitenberg und der letzten Abfahrt hats erst wieder angefangen leicht zu regnen.
War ne super Sache, zumal der Schotter durch die Naesse eher griffiger war


----------



## rboncube (23. Juni 2009)

naishy schrieb:


> Auf der Kurzstrecke war's von obenher ja Gott sei Dank trocken.




Nee, war die Marathonstrecke mit allen Höhen und Tiefen

Gruß René


----------



## DJEpic (24. Juni 2009)

@trailhunterer
für den Spass fahr ich ja MTB. Da gehört Wetter mit all seinen Facetten einfach dazu.
aber Du hast recht....der innere Schweinehund ist meist ein starker Gegner!


----------



## Trailhunterer (24. Juni 2009)

bei den daten der mittelstrecke ist der noch nicht da, der schweinehund.
bei der lagstrecke kommt er schon zum vorschein, und beim langen kitzalp, tegernsee und ischgl, grüsst er öfters mal.


----------



## DJEpic (24. Juni 2009)

naja...je nach Talent und Trainingszustand


----------

